
Show HN: A search engine powered by Jimmy - jimmified
https://jimmified.com/hackernews
======
tkrupicka
Hey everyone! Jimmy is hard at work getting through responses. If you want
some reading while you wait, check out the source on Github.
[https://github.com/jimmified/](https://github.com/jimmified/)

~~~
lab
Quality code you got there, thanks for open source it.

------
hkon
Thought about this yesterday when searching for some tutorials. 10 years ago,
they were made by enthusiasts for free. Now they are made by companies for
money and is generally of lesser quality. I need Jimmy to guide me on the
internet.

------
fiatjaf
Ok, I don't understand what this is.

~~~
morsch
You're not missing much.

 _Jimmified is a JaaS (Jimmy as a Service) application currently operating the
Jimmy search engine. When you make a search, a push notification is sent to
Jimmy through the Jimmy Mobile app, which allows him to respond with Jimmy-
curated search results. This may sound inefficient, because it is just about
the least efficient way to operate a search engine._

 _This site was created as part of a running joke that replacing a computers
job with a human is jimmifying it. The joke stems from a previous project
where Jimmy minified the codebase for a Chrome extension by hand._

[https://jimmified.com/#about](https://jimmified.com/#about)

------
tbirrell
HN hug of death incoming. Poor guy.

~~~
tkrupicka
In this case, the hug of death is his three-year-old nexus 5 melting.

------
adierkens
There's also an expo client:
[https://expo.io/@adierkens/jimmified](https://expo.io/@adierkens/jimmified)

------
5_minutes
This got some love. Wish I had enough free time to play around a bit more to
do some crazt dev like this.

